# amavisd-release just hangs

## lostinspace2011

I am trying to release some messages which have been quarantined by amavisd using amavisd-release. I found the message in the /var/amavis/quarantine folder as well as got an email notifying me that a message has been blocked. However when I run 

```
amavisd-release spam-4TNvIK9npdWa.gz
```

or 

```
amavisd-release 05416-14/hP3H7oexxNMF
```

Nothing happens until I press CTRL+C to end the process. I have already tried pressing CTRL+D in case it was waiting for input on STDIN, however that did nothing. 

Any suggestion on how I can manage the blocked emails and maintain the quarantined folder.

Thanks in advance

Alex

----------

## alex260978

Hi, usually the format is :

spam-string.gz

depend from mail-id in the message.

Example : 

mail_id: sFTQ79KU-iAV

The command will be:

$ amavisd-release spam-sFTQ79KU-iAV.gz

For details see this topic :

http://www.mail-archive.com/amavis-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg14780.html

----------

## lostinspace2011

This is what I tried, but it still just hangs.

```
bumblebee quarantine # ls -l spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

-rw-r----- 1 amavis amavis 1992 Mar  8 01:15 spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

bumblebee quarantine # pwd

/var/amavis/quarantine

bumblebee quarantine # amavisd-release spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

```

and here is the relevant log entry

 *Quote:*   

> Mar  8 01:15:52 bumblebee amavis[23226]: (23226-17) SPAM, <choutung@cm1.hinet.net> -> <alex@mydomain.com>, Yes, score=33.751 tag=-9999 tag2=6.31 kill=6.31 tests=[BAYES_99=3.5, FORGED_MUA_IMS=0.451, FROM_ILLEGAL_CHARS=3.995, MIME_BOUND_DD_DIGITS=1.466, MIME_QP_LONG_LINE=1.396, MISSING_MIMEOLE=0.001, RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_51_100=0.5, RAZOR2_CF_RANGE_E8_51_100=1.5, RAZOR2_CHECK=0.5, RCVD_HELO_IP_MISMATCH=2.837, RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET=1.96, RCVD_IN_PBL=0.905, RCVD_IN_SORBS_WEB=0.619, RCVD_IN_XBL=3.033, RCVD_NUMERIC_HELO=2.067, RDNS_NONE=0.1, SUBJECT_NEEDS_ENCODING=0.001, SUBJ_ILLEGAL_CHARS=1.586, TVD_RCVD_IP=1.931, TVD_RCVD_IP4=3.183, TVD_SPACE_RATIO=2.219, UNPARSEABLE_RELAY=0.001] autolearn=spam, quarantine Gbv14CUTwAMe (spam-quarantine)
> 
> Mar  8 01:15:52 bumblebee amavis[23226]: (23226-17) Blocked SPAM, [221.127.200.137] [192.83.175.200] <choutung@cm1.hinet.net> -> <alex@mydomain.com>, quarantine: spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz, Message-ID: <DRYRWZJLXZBSICAKOSJASE.WDDNHRchoutung@cm1.hinet.net>, mail_id: Gbv14CUTwAMe, Hits: 33.751, size: 2186, 5507 ms

 

I also tried

```
bumblebee quarantine # amavisd-release spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

bumblebee quarantine # amavisd-release Gbv14CUTwAMe

```

However the result has been the same in that the command just hung without any error or warning. I then tried the following and got this error

```
bumblebee log # amavisd-release /var/amavis/quarantine/spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

Invalid quarantine ID: /var/amavis/quarantine/spam-Gbv14CUTwAMe.gz

amavisd-release version 1.5

Usage:  $ amavisd-release mail_file [secret_id [alt_recip1 alt_recip2 ...]]

  or to read request lines from stdin:  $ amavisd-release -

bumblebee log #
```

----------

## alex260978

Hi, your strategy seems to be correct, you can try to see this WIKI :

http://wiki.kolab.org/index.php/Amavisd-new

Specially this section, in you configuration file :

In the amavisd.conf.template the following should be added:

# $unix_socketname = "$MYHOME/amavisd.sock";  # listen on Unix socket

$unix_socketname = "/kolab/var/amavisd/amavisd.sock";  # listen on Unix socket

# alternatively (less common):

# $inet_socket_port = [10024, 9998];  # listen on listed inet tcp ports

# apply policy bank AM.PDP-SOCK on a Unix socket:

#  (note that this precludes the use of old amavis-milter

#   helper program (with sendmail) on the same socket)

$interface_policy{'SOCK'} = 'AM.PDP-SOCK';

# apply policy bank AM.PDP-INET to some inet tcp socket, e.g. tcp port 9998: 

$interface_policy{'9998'} = 'AM.PDP-INET';

$policy_bank{'AM.PDP-SOCK'} = {

  protocol => 'AM.PDP',  # select Amavis policy delegation protocol

  auth_required_release => 0,  # don't require secret_id for amavisd-release

};

$policy_bank{'AM.PDP-INET'} = {

  protocol => 'AM.PDP',  # select Amavis policy delegation protocol

  inet_acl => [qw( 127.0.0.1 [::1] )],  # restrict access to these IP addresses

# auth_required_release => 0,  # don't require secret_id for amavisd-release

};

Or you can try to use cyrdeliver for re-send the message as suggested in the WIKI.

 :Wink: 

----------

## lostinspace2011

Thanks, that did it.

----------

